

Show HN: scrollReveal.js — Declarative On-scroll Reveal Animations - julianlloyd
http://julianlloyd.me/scrollreveal

======
julianlloyd
Hey HN,

I’ve been working on a couple things lately, and I wanted to share my first
open source project! I posted this to Designer News, and my friend suggested I
share it with the HN community too!

It’s a simple JavaScript plug-in, where the basic idea is to simplify the
creation and management of "reveal animations" by using something like:

\---

<div data-scrollreveal="wait 0.3s then enter top, and move 55px over 1.6s">
Foobar! </div>

\---

My clients kept asking for this feature, and I found using classes a little
cumbersome—especially when I wanted to modify (and slightly differentiate)
timing of multiple elements.

I was a little hesitant to use "styling" in HTML, but after how much I was
enjoying AngularJS’ declarative nature, I just went and did it.

Any thoughts, feedback or criticism is warmly welcome!

